# Study Permit Renewal



## PRPWarrior (Oct 12, 2020)

Hi All,

I have a study visa that expired on the 31 dec 2020, following the advice from DHA that said all permits that expired during lockdown are valid until 31 Jan, I booked for hand in in december 2020 and could only submit in January (the 4th) because VFS was down during the christmas period. my current tracking status says my application "has been received at DHA on 05 Jan 2021."

Now given that there about 11 days left before my visa officialy expires, is it safe for me to wait out the result in S.A. or should I have to leave the country to avoid being deemed an undesireable person?

All help is welcome.

Thank you.


----------



## pajojo4life (Sep 2, 2019)

PRPWarrior said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a study visa that expired on the 31 dec 2020, following the advice from DHA that said all permits that expired during lockdown are valid until 31 Jan, I booked for hand in in december 2020 and could only submit in January (the 4th) because VFS was down during the christmas period. my current tracking status says my application "has been received at DHA on 05 Jan 2021."
> 
> ...





PRPWarrior said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a study visa that expired on the 31 dec 2020, following the advice from DHA that said all permits that expired during lockdown are valid until 31 Jan, I booked for hand in in december 2020 and could only submit in January (the 4th) because VFS was down during the christmas period. my current tracking status says my application "has been received at DHA on 05 Jan 2021."
> 
> ...


You can wait it out till you get the outcome of your application.


----------

